

Are Macs More Expensive? Let's Do the Math Once and For All - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/08/14/are-macs-more-expensive-lets-do-the-math-once-and-for-all/

======
cmer
Even if Macs were more expensive, I think OS X alone would justify the price
difference. I'll leave Windows to my grand mother thank you.

------
netcan
Why is this so important? So many 'are macs expensive?' articles.

Why does this keep coming up?

~~~
tstegart
I'm guessing some people need to justify expensive purchases by saying they
are in fact getting more for their money besides just the cool factor. Me? I
would pay for the design and operating system, so I'm happy to pay more for a
mac.

------
noonespecial
Umm _once and for all_? Computer specs and prices change every week...

------
icey
In my opinion, he's measuring against the wrong product line. I don't think
people say that iMacs and Macbooks are overly pricey. I think those statements
come into play when you start talking about MacPros and Macbook Pros.

